# Trying to cut on GCC Expert Pro :(



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

Anyone else using the GCC Expert Pro? It has to be something with my settings, after I load the sticky flock, it reads the media, however when it cuts it, it's all wrong. I'm using the 60 blade, making sure the pinch rollers are set correctly, but something is wrong. Don't want to tell you how much sticky flock I already wasted


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

What exactly do you mean by "when it cuts, it's all wrong"?
Is it cutting the Sticky Flock at all?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

If you could tell us what "all wrong" means, we can try to figure out how to fix it!


----------



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

Hi guys, what's happening is when I load the flock it reads it, but then it advances the paper all the way out of te machine. Secondly im not sure if the downforce is set correctly. I'm sure it's the operator and not the machine! Thanks for all of your assistance.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Did you get my email on how to turn off the auto unroll feature?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Jewwell,
Try this go to your VLCD that is on your desktop and turn off your auto roll

I have the GCC export a different machine than you,
but here are my settings , and you can see i turned of my autoroll.

Hope this helps
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

She doesn't have a vlcd. She says in the thread title that she has an Expert Pro which has the LCD right on the unit itself.


----------



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

DivineBling said:


> Did you get my email on how to turn off the auto unroll feature?


Yes, thanks for the email Stephanie!!! That worked like a charm!!


----------



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for you reply Sandy. My unit has it on the display.

You guys are the best for your assistance! Makes starting a business a lot better, when you have great support! Can't wait until I am able to give a bit of advice to others!!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

that is great news yipeeeee


----------

